# Payson Lakes Trout Fishing



## Brooks Rees

My family and I went fishing on Payson Lakes Utah last Thursday (September 30th 2010) we went to the middle lake known as box lake. We caught 15 Rainbows in 1 hour 45 minutes! We were using worms from a nearby gas station, and Neon green power bait. That was an amazing experience! Then the next Sunday, (October 3rd) we went up to the highest lake called Big East Lake. We caught 1 Brook trout about 10 inches, and a 14 inch rainbow in an hour, using green power bait. Then of course we headed back down to box lake to expect better fishing. And sure enough, we caught 10 Rainbows in an hour! So go and try your luck up at the Payson Lakes and have a great time!


----------



## flydaddy834

good first report. I am doing some business down in the salem and woodland hills area and notice these lakes that are down there. I am up in davis county so its a hek of a drive for me to ever make it down that way. thanks for sharing it has to be one of the first reports of this area that I have seen in a very long time so again thanks for sharing. You know what would be grand though, if you can try to take some snap shots of the area I would love to see what it looks like down there. hope to see more reports and welcome to the land of oz.


----------



## Brooks Rees

I might head up to the lakes again today, if so I will take some more pictures of the beautiful area. But for now you could just type it in google and look at some pictures.


----------



## Nor-tah

fun lakes for sure. try black marabou jigs from Sportsmans warehouse at the upper lake next time. The Brook trout sure love them!


----------



## Brooks Rees

I will have to do that! Thanks


----------



## Jed

Thanks, man. I drove up Payson Canyon just last week but didn't stop at the lakes. Good to hear there's good fishing in that area.  

Is that a fee area? :?


----------



## REPETER

Yes there is a parking fee~ which is the main reason I rarely if ever fish there anymore. However, I will say that Box Lake is by far my favorite to fish. IMO it is less scenic then the other two, but it rarely gets much fishing pressure. And there are sometimes cool frogs around that lake. Glad you had fun and thanks for posting Brooks Rees


----------



## Leemun

Good job. My familiy and I lived in Payson way back when and that was our favorite place, and so nearby. It has become a victim to what Edward Abbey called "Industrial Tourism," with everything paved, gated, locked, hosted, reserved, and $$$. Even so, it's full of memories of when my kids were little, and still one of the wife's favorite places on earth. We were up there early September and caught masses of rainbow smallies in Big East. 

Box Lake has really changed into a decent little lake. Used to be an algae filled swamp. Funny little pressure it gets. If you camp in Loop C, all the west side campsites are just a few yards away, but nobody seems to figure out what's on the other side of all that brush. Love those frogs.


----------



## partsman1

> Yes there is a parking fee~ which is the main reason I rarely if ever fish there anymore.


 I used to park below the dam and walk up, untill the park host chased me down with his golf cart and was so kind to point out that it was a " usage Fee " rather than a parking fee and i was to pay 6 bucks for an hours worth of fishing. I told him to pack sand and haven't spent much time there since. However Maple lake has treated me real well latley, Black buggers or a gold jakes or blue fox have been the ticket my nieghbor landed a 12 in. brook the other day there.


----------



## Brooks Rees

When I went both times, There were no parking fees or booths, just good fishing!


----------



## Leemun

The management company that runs the site are real jerks, from my point of view. I have a bum foot and use a golden access pass. They used to charge me half, now they charge the whole amount. You'll notice that there are "no parking" signs along the road anyplace that is convenient to walk in. The "user fee" thing, I think, is pure BS, gouging every dime. There's space to park just west of the dam on the main road. I haven't been bugged there. I would LOVE to have them ticket me so I could bring this to the forest service's attention.


----------



## partsman1

Hit Maple lake last night, picked up 13 from 6:30 to 7:30 the last two were 12 in. and healthy had the place tomyself it ws awesome !


----------

